# I'm sorry but I suck at reading color charts...



## Brentkb (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not super worried about it since I think my ph stays pretty stable but I decided to get an API master test kit after a while of the strips always showing my water to be pretty acidic. Well I was wondering if anyone can confirm what I think is 7.2-7.4 on the color chart. I had added a Co2 injector to the tank and was worried it would make my ph even more acidic (then I thought it already was) so I filled a large half clam shell with crushed coral to raise the ph back up, but it seems like if my ph is actually so high I think I should take the coral out and those strips were not giving me a good reading. 

Extra info, I have only had the Co2 & crushed coral for little less then 24 hours so I think my ph reading is still a result of my regular water. I have another tank that has no ph buffers added to it that also has similar ph results of 7.+


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Brentkb said:


> I'm not super worried about it since I think my ph stays pretty stable but I decided to get an API master test kit after a while of the strips always showing my water to be pretty acidic. Well I was wondering if anyone can confirm what I think is 7.2-7.4 on the color chart. I had added a Co2 injector to the tank and was worried it would make my ph even more acidic (then I thought it already was) so I filled a large half clam shell with crushed coral to raise the ph back up, but it seems like if my ph is actually so high I think I should take the coral out and those strips were not giving me a good reading.
> 
> Extra info, I have only had the Co2 & crushed coral for little less then 24 hours so I think my ph reading is still a result of my regular water. I have another tank that has no ph buffers added to it that also has similar ph results of 7.+


Kinda hard to tell from picture. You might try using a high range pH kit to see if pH is above the 7.6 limit of the current kit.

FWIW my planted tanks with no crushed oyster shell or crushed coral and even with peat moss in the substrate have a pH of 8.4-8.8 with the high range test and "peg" the (low range) test kit.

plants consume the carbon dioxide and return oxygen which caused pH to rise. Especially just before lights out.

my .02


----------



## Brentkb (Jul 3, 2011)

I did the high range ph test and if was a very light yellowish color so I think that shows that it is at least in that range in the lower ph scale. I defiantly doesn't look like I have acidic water though, since my color looked to lean from neutral to the alkaline side. I guess it should just be left alone since it appears to be about midrange & I know fish prefer stable over perfect ph.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Brent, I think you might be right. It seems to be between 7.2 and 7.6

I did some comparisons on Photoshop and that was my conclusion.


----------



## Brentkb (Jul 3, 2011)

Pigeonfish said:


> Brent, I think you might be right. It seems to be between 7.2 and 7.6
> 
> I did some comparisons on Photoshop and that was my conclusion.


Being both in the aquarium and Tech hobbies I appreciate that answer lol *w3


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

+1

(Actually I was gonna say 7.2 also but I suck at reading the colors)

.02


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's not easy reading the colours! I always ask my husband what he thinks the colours are, and we usually disagree. Lol, everyone says liquid tests are more accurate... well, yeah, if they match the colour chart, but they don't always.... and sometimes (like in the NitrIte chart,) the colours are just ridiculous. It goes from bright purple to hot pink to a darker bright pink/purple, but all 3 colours are hard to tell the difference between when actually comparing the test!


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah tests are my nemesis. I'm colorblind and the SO has to tell which one it is. Frustrating as heck.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Pigeonfish said:


> Brent, I think you might be right. It seems to be between 7.2 and 7.6


+1 It's hard to be sure from a pic but it looks like it's on the blue side of green rather than the yellow side.


----------

